# Why



## scrawfrd02 (Jul 27, 2005)

why does fishing suck in cincy, great in northern ohio and east... indiana, ky... i want striper and pike and bass now


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

It all equuates to 2 things, number of people vs acres of fishable water, Nuff said..
If NE Ohio had only 2 public lakes, trust me, it would suck as well.

No Wonder why SW Ohio is the catfish and carp capitol of the Midwest, thats the only species that every tom dick and harry hasnt yet poached into oblivion.  
Just my Opinion, your milage may vary

Salmonid


----------



## catfisherbrad (Mar 9, 2006)

true, i love to catfish tho, but would be nice to catch more bass


----------



## itsbrad (Jun 13, 2005)

I think it all depends on where youre fishing. I have no problems catching bass in rivers or ponds, but lakes arent my favorite since I dont have a boat. I havent caught a walleye, or pike yet out of the river but that will be my goal this year


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

The Ohio River is plumb full of stripers, saugers, wipers, catfish. Just have to learn how and when to fish for them. (Check out my photo gallery for the years past.)
Obviously the level has alot to do with it, floods are no good, but sometimes in the "fishing season" the side creeks can be great when the river is up. Brookville Lake isn't too far and can be good too. I know I've lost interest in fishing since I sold my boat. I'd have to say a boat is a necessary investment to fish here or most anywhere. Caesar's Creek is turning into a decent musky lake from what I've been seeing, Cowan isn't too far from it. What ever happened with the saugeye stocking they were starting there ?? They should be big by now, I know they rent boats there too.


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

I agree w/Mrfishohio, and Salmonid to some extent.
One thing that MIGHT come into play, is the possibility that a lot of our license fees are spent on enforcement and the equipment they need, which means less $ for stocking and management of fishing resources. There's more need for law enforcement, so you pay another ranger, put him in a $35K truck, etc., and there's less money to actually stock a lake or do the surveys and research needed to improve the population.
I say that after a few conversations as to why East Fork Lake is not the Hybrid Bass lake it used to be. You could blame it on over fishing, but there could be other factors.
It's also been suggested, in response to why East Fork isn't better managed and stocked, that the $ go to Lake Erie fishing, due to the focus and $ generated by the fishing industry as a whole there.
I feel your pain, Scrawford, and have shifted the majority of my fishing on the Ohio River, and the LMR.
There really is an abundance of species in these two local rivers, and their tribs. On more than one occasion caught up to 6 different species from the same location during the same day of fishing.

BTW: " i want striper and pike and bass now" is kind of how I feel this time of the year, too!


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

If you dig into Indiana's fishing opportunities, they are very big on striper and hybrid lakes.
Brookville has lost some of it's action, but Lake Monroe, Patoka, check out 
http://www.indianastripedbass.org/
We have here in SW Ohio lakes that would support, all year, stripers and hybrids, as well as LMB, Musky and possibly the Pike that was mentioned.
There's so much shad in East Fork it's ridiculous. There's enough forage food to grow momster bass.
Who know's any email addresses, or addresses that we could storm the proper people to bring to their attention, that we'd like to see our fee money's directed to better fishing opportunities here in SW Ohio?
And nothing against crappie and the like, but GAME fish, BIG fish that fight and challenge your ability.
LMJ OUT!


----------



## dwwv4 (Nov 12, 2006)

scrafrd02, the fishing around here is not bad.....haven"t fished for aweek now, but the river will drop afew feet and back to fishing.... temperture will drop....maybe afew weeks of ice fishing?? need to adapt, got to git those totals up.. mega beers


----------



## GotStripes (Dec 10, 2006)

Maybe this is why. Good news for up river fishermen though. Take note on the seventh page under Summary of Revisions. Then look at the Fish Stocking where it states " Reduce stocking of Hybrid Striped Bass from previous years." Bastards... well I guess we should all go to the next meeting and vote. Check out the charts on the voting.. unreal. i'm sure there is a reason, I will research this further and post. Thanks

Chris

http://www.wvdnr.gov/Fishing/PDFFiles/Ohio_River_Management_Plan_Revised.pdf


----------



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)

10% of the fisherman catch 90% of the fish.
10% of the lake holds 90% of the fish.
You can fish all day where there are no fish and still catch nothing.
Nothing changes if nothing changes.


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

GotStripes said:


> Maybe this is why. Good news for up river fishermen though. Take note on the seventh page under Summary of Revisions. Then look at the Fish Stocking where it states " Reduce stocking of Hybrid Striped Bass from previous years." Bastards... well I guess we should all go to the next meeting and vote. Check out the charts on the voting.. unreal. i'm sure there is a reason, I will research this further and post. Thanks
> 
> Chris
> 
> http://www.wvdnr.gov/Fishing/PDFFiles/Ohio_River_Management_Plan_Revised.pdf


Chris,
That's great info, I'll do some digging, where would we find this same info for OR from say Markland to WV responsibility?
Thanks for posting that,
LMJ


----------



## muskieseeker (Oct 19, 2005)

I have always wanted to fish the Ohio River but really dont know where to launch the boat.What part of the river do you guys normally fish? Also how hard is it to go thru the locks? Is it worth the trouble?


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

muskieseeker said:


> I have always wanted to fish the Ohio River but really dont know where to launch the boat.What part of the river do you guys normally fish? Also how hard is it to go thru the locks? Is it worth the trouble?


Don't launch a boat much, but you can put in Downtown Cincy, Sawyer's Point, Riverside Park, off River Road,
Schmidt Field, Steamboat Bend, all Hamilton County parks ramps.
http://www.greatparks.org/
You can put in in New Richmond, I think.
There's a great ramp in Neville, OH, just downstream from one of my favorite fishing holes, Meldahl Dam tailwaters.
Route 52 East from Cincinnati, to Neville, OH, ramp is on right, lot's of parking.
There's more I'm sure, but these I know about.
God Bless,
Jeff


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

we need to put a stop to the comercial cat fishing in the ohio. ky and the state of ohio both fish the ohio river to much , and not regulated. alot of people are not aware of it. i was born and raiser in moscow and have seen it all my life. ky can legally sell fish to the public. and ohio entertains the pay lake crowd. w. va. dose not alow com. fishing, there is no com. fishing alowed on the miss. or the missorie. thats why these pay lakes have so many 80 to 100 pound class fish, they lay in one spot and eat. and at the ohio river exspense


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2007)

I havent fish much of anywhere except S/W ohio so I cant really compare to other parts. Just from reading on here though it seems like southern ohio as a whole gets the short end of the stick. 

In my opionion the fishing is usually decent. Just like anywhere else it sucks at times, and it great at other times. I have seen the DNR shock one of our local lakes and I was totally shocked with the size of some of the Largemouth in there. I think the problem here is just way to much fishing pressure. We definatly need way more creel limits and way more rangers patroling the lakes.


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

We definatly need way more creel limits and way more rangers patroling the lakes.] quote Traphunter
Traphunter, I agree w/the creel limits, I'm not sure what or if more rangers will do for fishing. As I mentioned earlier, more rangers probably cost's ?? $100K a year for salary and equipment, etc.
That's $100K not going to actual stocking, hatcheries, management of resources, etc.
More rangers might help enforce creel limits, but you have to have adequate fisheries to have a need for creel limits.
When needing to enforce a creel limit of 4 15" or over hybrids on East Fork Lake becomes a problem, or I have over 30 hybrids from the Ohio River, then for one, I'd be a happy fishing guy, and then let's hire more rangers.

LMJ


----------



## 1badmthrfisher (Apr 4, 2005)

I think that the fishing around here is actually pretty darn good... At least for smallies. But as long as people practic catch and release that should remain good for several years


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2007)

I see what you are saying jeff. I guess I am thinking more of saugeye. I fish paint creek alot and have saw alot of people keeping over their limit of saugeye. Also more wardens would also help cut back on other things such as tresspassing and litering. But like you mentioned it all comes down to $$.


----------



## scrawfrd02 (Jul 27, 2005)

yeah i know smallies are good up by lebanon... but im talking about cincy... lmr is rough south from there... i feel like everywheres getting fish but not inside 275. i wish i could go down to public landing and catch a 6 lb striper. just really havent had much luck this year cept for ponds. had alot of luck last feb though in lmr with the white bass but they were dingy.


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Hey Scraw, I caught 3 nice cats from my yak off the ice breakers at the public landing, just wanted to check it out.
Sounds like you need a way to get on the water, yak or canoe, jon boat.
Traphunter, it's a sticky situation, we see others breaking the law by taking over the limit, yet we won't pick up the cell phone and call them in, possibly in fear of looking like a snitch.
I see guys out front of my place in Madisonville, selling crack, and I call the police. Call me a snitch. Sell your crack somewhere else, if at all. I'll see you in jail first.
There's a responsibility we all have to help the law enforcement do their job.
They can't be everywhere.
And I'm as bad as the next guy, example: I see the same pile of trash, a bag ripped open near the OR, it looks like someone was actually trying to clean up, when the bag broke. It sits there, I keep telling myself, "I'll bring a bag the next time and pick it all up", but I don't.
We all have to start with our own efforts to protect and even nurture the natural resources we have at our disposal. Kinda like having a garden in your backyard, doesnt' produce much if you don't weed and feed it.
God Bless, good thread, Scraw!
LMJ


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2007)

> yet we won't pick up the cell phone and call them in, possibly in fear of looking like a snitch.


No I cant stand poachers, and do everything legal that I can to stop them. I call the TIP hotline, but I have yet to see anything result from it. One time I knew that a guy was poaching deer. He had already shot 9 bucks that year. I even gave them the guys full name, and his house address. He had several untagged deer hanging in his garage. I dont think they even checked it out. Now I know the Game Wardens have got to be super busy, but this is just one case where having more Game Wardens would help out.

The problem I have at paint creek is that I have absolutly no cell phone reception in that area. It is a dead zone. I think I am going to start bringing my camera to take pictures for evidence, and make sure I sneak a picture of their license plate number. Thats the only thing I can think of.

I carry the Game Wardens cell phone # in my wallet at all times. I think that it is our duty as sportsmen and women to report every poaching violation that we see. We need more self policing sportsmen.


----------



## GotStripes (Dec 10, 2006)

I have been fishing paint awhile now and its been a long long time since a warden was down there checking limits. He used to wait in the parking lot after dark to surprise people when they walked out, but like i said that's been years. You also have to take the area in which the lake is located and the people who fish there. Paint is surrounded by hillbillies , no offense if you fall under this title, but those good old boys don't know any better and as far as I'm concerned their impact is minimal since they mainly poach the little 6 inchers. I do have a problem, however, with the guys who go up at night and snag the 4+ pounders out of the channel. There is a 1 800 number on the OF and W site you can call and experience has shown me that it is actually effective in some cases. We can bitch all we want but until we all become game wardens we must sit here and scowl. It's unfortunate that there are'nt more moral fishermen. You know what I mean?...End Rant.

On the other hand, and I'm talking about Paint in particular, there is a reverse arguement. It is unlawful to catch a fish and transport it to other water yet hundreds of thousands of saugeye are washed out every year and introduced to water that was not intended to have saugeyes. I say this because there are no saugeye stocking programs in the Scioto and Ohio River, downstream of the Scioto and Ohio confluence to date. Paint flows to the Scioto to the Ohio then to wherever. Also it's just my opinion but to me any fish washed out of the lake are lost. Though they survive out of the lake they are gone from the lake and when guys keep too many it's kinda 6 of one and half a dozen of the other. If we did not catch them at the spillway they would go who knows where. I have a license and I follow the laws. I don't justify poaching and have reported and stopped several guys near my home. Lenth is more important than limit to me because it is unlikely to catch 30 two pound fish at paint in one given day although there are exceptions. 

The limits both size and bag are for our benefit and were researched to provide quality size for saugeye and other species. I remember an article in KY Game and Fish with evidence that lakes with saugeye help to increase the average size of the crappie in the lake because they feed on the little ones. My buddy Mike caught a 3 pounder at paint a couple weeks ago that barfed up half digested 3 inch crappie. Also many of the guys that fish there told me when they fileted them 4 out of 6 had crappie in them. Oddly I was told today of an article in the new Walleye Insider Mag. that said "Saugeyes rarely eat other game fish such as crappie and largemouth bass." I'm sure that particular crappie would dispute that. Depends om availability of the shad. Anyway...

And as far as commercial fishing goes this is all i could find. Inland waters means Ohio River, lakes, etc. not Lake Erie. There is actually a size limit for keeping them, even if you chop of the head...sad huh.

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/wildlife/PDF/pub002.pdf

Here is KY, I like the part towards the end where it says if your pond gets flooded by the river, they can put nets in there as long as they can get there by boat.

http://www.lrc.ky.gov/kar/301/001/150.htm

sorry so long, noy much to do in the winter and thought this would be useful of at least entertain you guys. Some of this is opinion and i expect rebuttle which is fun and will give us with cabin fever something to do. Remember all of these laws and rules and complaints are conected and made by the government in this great state. And we all know where there is government there are flaws and alterior motives and red tape b.s. All that we can do is stick to our own personal " fishing morals " and help one person at a time.

Good fishing/ Complaining lol. Enjoy.

Chris...the fishing Dr Phil it seems, as rediculous as that sounds.


----------



## fisharder (Mar 18, 2005)

Just because you don`t see them does not mean that they are not on the job.At paint for instance they set up on the canyon walls and glass you from up top. Last two years I have seen at least two busts there.One fisherman had about 30 fish over his limit they took him away in handcuffs.But I agree that inforcement is not what it was up there at one time.Deer creek is another one that the state watches closely.Its been about ten years or better since I have had my licence checked.I do get my boat checked almost every season at eastfork.But they only check me one time a season.I think with as busy as the water gets now days they have there hands full with other more important matters.I think that they are very responsive to calls or complaints.I wish thet they would pay more attention to the litter bugs it chaps my ass when I have to wade thru beer cans and broken glass just to get to the water.I know that there are only a handfull of officers per county so you can`t expect a responce like we do from most law inforcement.I guess they do what they can.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

i would personally like to see alot of limits change, a saugeye has got to be 20 inches before is reaches 7lbs and 8in before 20. i think if the state could put a slot on saugeye we could still have the put and take that so many people seem to enjoy while still keeping the potential for big fish. a 14-20 in slot lets you keep the best tasting ones and maybe allow one over 25 inches, think what might happen in a few years, a limit of keepers and releasing 3 six pound saugeye but keeping the 8-9lb kicker, these fish grow fast all we have to do is let them.

or maybe the state could even change the limits on hybrids, i might die of shock but who honestly needs to keep 30 14in white and whipers from the ohio


----------



## scrawfrd02 (Jul 27, 2005)

We all know people break rules and that theres a problem with ecology in the area. Little if anything will ever change that. I doubt that fishing pressure has much to do with it with the vast volumes of water, and the fish still eat. But what im talking about is looking at peoples fishing pictures from cleveland, meldahl, cumberland, west virginia, and being pissed that ive never had a trophy fish other than a pond bass. Could really care less about some less than 10lb cat on cut bait. Just wish there was more fish around cincy and i didnt have to drive 30 minutes to maybe catch a 3lb sauger or a 5lb hybrid, or even a pike. Bass in lmr this summer was weak south of 275, as with other species.. Granted i do need a boat which i cant afford but i put my hours in on the water in diff areas all over. think it def was worst this year than last. there was a huge striper run in the fall last year in the lmr and it didnt even come this year. Just wish the talk wasnt about meldahl, paint creek, lebanon, dayton etc.... someone post some cincy local good fishing news


----------



## GotStripes (Dec 10, 2006)

meldahl is only 40 min from downtown. that is pretty close to local. I have a twenty pound striper i caught from the bank a couple years ago. So i don't know what to tell you. I fish lots of local holes. maybe we need to hook up sometime so you can break the fishing streak. i'm sure many of the guys on here would love to share their secret honey holes with you..... or not


----------



## Treebass227 (Jul 31, 2006)

I'll tell you my secret spot where I always casthch tons of huge fish. Avoca. Don't tell, please.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2007)

> who honestly needs to keep 30 14in white and whipers from the ohio


The same people who think they have to keep hundreds of panfish every time they go fishing, just so they can brag about them, and get a 3 inch fillet. 

Im not sure why our great DNR does not have panfish limits on more s/w ohio lakes. I mean look at Cowan lake. It is less then 700 acres. You can see all the way across it. The quality of crappie has decreased greatly there the past few years. The average fish is propably about 7inches. Its insane not to have a size and creel limit on these beautiful fish. Im all for harvesting what you catch, but folks we need to be responsible on what we keep. I personally have seen baskets literally full of hundreds of crappie. I mean just do a search on this site for Cowan lake and do some reading. You will see what I mean.


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

There are some places close to Cincy that produce nice fish if you dont mind standing elbow to elbow. I don't think a fisherman in this state should have to endure that. Did the state ever justify raising our license rates $4.00?  I know they bought a trout hatchery so they could stock lakes like Stonelick with trout that die by the first of May. I also know that they have something like four lakes in this state that are stocked with hybrid stripers. Two lakes that have pure stripers, one of which is a motor restricted lake. Personally, I think the state pays all their attention to the big water up north and the big river down south. Everything in the middle is forgotten, or gets stocked with saugeye(I like saugeye).


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

If you think that stonelick trout die by May you are sadly mistaken. It is my favorite winter fishery in the area. I have been catching them all winter long waiting for the river to warm up. Plenty of trout in stonelick, you just have to know how to catch em.


----------



## rblake (May 12, 2005)

I believe that Stonelick has a spring and fall stocking. I gotta believe that fish stocked in March don't live through the summer and in the winter you're catching the fall stocks. I could be wrong. Check it out.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2007)

Most of the trout you are catching are probably coming from the fall stocking.


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

There is a spring and fall stocking, but meet me out there in July and I will catch em there too. I just stay out of the main lake. Been doing it for years.


----------



## rblake (May 12, 2005)

Dude that's amazing I never would have thought that there would be trout to be caught in SW Ohio in July, that would be something worth seeing.


----------



## Boxingref_rick (Feb 8, 2005)

I agree with Scrwfrd02. I live two minutes from the BPS store in Fairfield, but it's a bit of a drive to find eatable fish. One, or two... just enought to fill a pan. Look at the Central Ohio posts. 
Many a guy up there stops on the way home from work to catch Crappie, or Saugeye at dark. 
I tell people there is at least a 1.5 to 2 hours drive minimum. 

There's nothing fun to catch, and eat - and don't mention; Carp, Catfish, or Trout .... Grinning! 

Rick.

PS. And yes, I was the clown who had to referee the two women at 
the Hara Arena Toughman (and women!) last week. Jeeeshhh!


----------



## rblake (May 12, 2005)

Dude sweet gig nothing better than a cat fight


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

I am impressed at your ability to catch trout in July. I had no idea you could still catch them once the water temp got about 65. From what I've heard, trout are cold water fish and don't do well in warm water. Stonelick is pretty much a mud hole that isn't very deep which leads to warm water faily early. Stonelick is right down the road from me and I still don't fish for trout. There is no way that Stonelick is a trout lake. Of course there aren't very many lakes, if any, that are suitable for trout longevity in this state. This is my point. I don't understand why the state would raise our license fee's just so they can buy a trout hatchery. It doesn't make sense to me if that is the justification for the big tax hike. I am happy though for those who love to fish for trout. The state has done you right. I've caught my share of trout in my life(Michigan, Obey River in TN.) and have moved on to fish for fish that eat trout for lunch. Nothing against trout. I love the way they jump and I love the colors they have. I just like hooking a fish that pulls back and takes drag while burning the skin off your thumb.


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Mean Morone said:


> I just like hooking a fish that pulls back and takes drag while burning the skin off your thumb.


Hmmmm, I second that emotion! 
LMJ


----------



## dwwv4 (Nov 12, 2006)

mean morone,,, your just plain mean........


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

Yeah....I am not a big fan of trout either...but when it comes down to sitting on the couch because the river is muddy or flooded, stonelick makes a good time for me. I like being outdoors and stonelick is close by. To each his own I guess.


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

LMRSmallie, I'm with you on that!
I agree with MM, but I've been known to sit in a yak in snow catching the stray crappie on East Fork, just to get off the couch!
So, Amen! Bro! . trout indeed!
God Bless,
Jeff


----------



## scrawfrd02 (Jul 27, 2005)

Well I might have gotten somewhat of an answer. Im an environmental science major at Uc, so someone can grow up and fix this place... but anyways in class we learned something which i found pretty amazing. They did a test on fish in the ohio and alot of the males are becoming feminized. There are actualy oceanic species that can change sex when they need to for reproduction, but probably not related to this. The problem here is actually that women are taking birth control, their body only absorbs a small percentage, and the rest is discarded in the toilet. The problem results in ecoestrogens, a broad class of chemicals that mimic the hormone estrogen and disrupt normal functioning of the endocrine system, a body-wide network of hormone-producing glands that control things like growth and reproduction. With this in the water, male fish are developing hermaphrodite like conditions with eggs and sperm. Other fertilizers and chemicals not removed from water treatment plant also are culprits. This can seriously affect spawning seasons and harm other animals who eat the fish.... Maybe this is whats going on, i found it kind of unbelieveable, but my teacher is a damn genius so who knows. 

My advice, get your daughter a box of condoms, and make sure u dont start losing ur pee pee after u munch into your catfish sandwich. ha


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2007)

> but my teacher is a damn genius so who knows.


Ya he sounds like a genius. What was he smokin again?


----------



## spiff (Jun 3, 2004)

Sounds like another case of global hormoning...


----------



## dwwv4 (Nov 12, 2006)

somebody got intirely to much time on there hands to come up with that bs... now wait a minute.... its starting to become clear to me, those fish down town are acting kind of weird????? must be the crack,,, and budweiser coming from the stadium... its got the fish where they don"t even want to make the trip to meldahl any more.... hhmmmmmmmmmm?????


----------



## big_b16 (Oct 17, 2004)

Well trap, sounds like you are still hung up on the bluegill thing at Cowan. A search for that thread will remind everyone on this one about your whining rant. Hopefully the archive doesn't have it anymore.

Scrawfrd, that hormone thing is absolutely bizarre. Not to say it isn't happening, but it does seem far fetched. Guess I'd like to see the data from whoever took samples for thier graduate work. If you see the thesis/dissertation, copy some of the results (with the authors approval of course) and hook us up. Surely the professor either did the research or had one of his grad students do it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2007)

> Well trap, sounds like you are still hung up on the bluegill thing at Cowan. A search for that thread will remind everyone on this one about your whining rant. Hopefully the archive doesn't have it anymore.


Seems like someone is getting deffensive. Its alright we all make mistakes.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

big b16, this may provide a little insight http://toxics.usgs.gov/pubs/wri99-4018/Volume2/sectionD/2508_Papoulias/pdf/2508_Papoulias.pdf


----------



## big_b16 (Oct 17, 2004)

Thanks [email protected], it took me to the end to find where the researchers were from. I digested the abstract for now, I'll hit the whole thing later.


----------



## scrawfrd02 (Jul 27, 2005)

i think it was actually from an epa meeting


----------

